# Can I have imput on this situation?



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I posted in aggression...but may not be the right section..and I'm not getting any imput...I really need some advice as I have to call this person back. 

If all else fails...I will eval the dog and work to try to get him into a rescue for this person.......

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=669664&page=1#Post669664


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Ive never had more then one shepherd at a time but it would seem to me it would take someone who has experience to handle 2 or more. I can tell when sarge is playing and when hes getting a little carried away with other dogs. So I am able to shortstop any problems before they happen. 

I plan to add another one at some point down the road, Ive heard the males might not get along as well as a male and a female. Sorry I dont have a fix for your problem.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Mya sorry I can't help either. Hopefully someone will be able to offer some advice. I would start Iming people who you know have multiple dogs and see if there are any suggestions.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

It seems the place to start would be neutering the two intact males. That seems to be the simplest thing to do first off. But it'll take time for the hormones to work their way out. Not going to fix the situation on its own but it certainly is an easy thing to do first. Sounds like the wife handles them differently than the husband does - they don't fight when he's not home. Might be a key hidden somewhere in how she handles them versus how he does.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Michelle- forgive the stupid question, but is fuzzybutts your rescue? I was thinking of redoing my website and putting fosters on there, as I have I do have a foster scrapbook but I thought it would be nice to add some of the pictures I have of them to music and all. I always have good intentions, but never seem to get it done!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah Fuzzybutts is my rescue - it's inactive right now though as I haven't yet been able to find the time to go rescue a new foster and do the proper socializing.

I keep all pics of previous fosters on my fuzzybutts.com site - I also have a Petfinder site that is linked. I want to set mine to music too, but so far haven't been able to. A project for another day!


----------

